# Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee



## saza (29. März 2011)

Moin, 
aus DK hört man ja im Moment nix gutes, selbst in Flensburg soll es schon richtig kagge sein. Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus: Wollte am Sonntag für ne Woche Richtung Genner Bucht. Laut http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/algekort.htm kann ich das ja scheinbar knicken. 
Gruß Saza


----------



## marioschreiber (29. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

In anderen Foren wird das seit zwei oder drei Wochen diskutiert !

Das geht schon wieder zurück !


----------



## saza (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Moin,
danke Mario,. Das beruhigt mich ein bisschen. Habe mal in anderen Foren geschaut. Was die sagen klingt ja eher nicht so gut. Habe mal bei  Go-fishing in DK angerufen. Angeblich sollen dort in der Genner Bucht recht viele tote Dorsche und auch Mefos antreiben. Habe mich mal etwas schlau gemacht. Die Chattonella Algen, so vermutet man,  sollen die Kiemen der Fische verkleben bzw. sich darauf absetzen und zum Erstickungstod der Fische führen. Auf http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/giftalge-haerger-sportsfiskerne-bedes-rapportere-doede-fisk klingt das nicht so gut. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das Wasser schnell wärmer wird, da diese Alge wohl das etwas kältere Wasser bevorzugt. Erstaunlich, das man hier im Forum nicht besonders viel darüber findet. Spannend finde ich auch, dass die deutsche Presse dieses Thema nicht aufgreift. Liegt wohl daran, dass es sich nicht um Blaualgen handelt, und Mutti mit den Kleinen noch nicht am planschen ist. Würde ja auch evtl. die Buchungen beeinflussen.
Gruß Saza


----------



## laxvän (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Beunruigend finde ich das ja schon. Ich bin gespannt, ob sich das merklich auf den Mefo- und Dorschbestand auswirkt. Das wäre doch jammerschade, wo sich die Bestände doch gerade wieder erholen..
Wie sieht es denn mit der Alge in der Kieler Förde aus?
Ich wollte es am Samstag vielleicht mal wieder versuchen aber wenn das Wasser total braun ist kann ich lieber meine Erkältung auskurieren als ohne Aussicht auf Erfolg in brauner Brühe zu fischen....|evil:


----------



## MefoProf (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*



saza schrieb:


> Moin,
> Erstaunlich, das man hier im Forum nicht besonders viel darüber findet. Spannend finde ich auch, dass die deutsche Presse dieses Thema nicht aufgreift. Liegt wohl daran, dass es sich nicht um Blaualgen handelt, und Mutti mit den Kleinen noch nicht am planschen ist. Würde ja auch evtl. die Buchungen beeinflussen.
> Gruß Saza



Hallo,

ich denke, sobald die ersten toten Fische an Land gespült werden, wird auch die deutsche Presse berichten. Ohne Leiche kein Mord :g. Fahr jetzt gleich mal runte rund schaue mir das Elend an.

lg


----------



## MefoProf (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Immer noch alles braun. Zumindest keine toten Fische und auch keine lebenden :r


----------



## egalo (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Moin
sag mal wo genau auf Fünen wohnst du denn? Ich fahr jetzt in ca. 1 Woche in Richtung Helnaes, und würde gern mal wissen wie das da genau aussieht. Da soll das ja ziemlich schlimm sein, aber angeblich soll die offene Ostküste doch an einigen Stellen fischbar sein. Für ein paar Infos bin ich echt dankbar, damit ich meine Touren da oben mal etwas planen kann.
Gruß Jan


----------



## MefoProf (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Hallo,

ich wohne etwa 15 km von Assens. Helnaes ist also nicht wirklich weit weg. Wie es weiter draussen aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich war noch nicht mit dem Boot los. Immerhin hat einer in Assens in der braunen Bruehe eine 60 er gefangen.

lg


----------



## goeddoek (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Moin #h

Ja, auf Als und Fünen soll's ja nicht so toll aussehen :c
Auf der Rücktour von Kolding sah das Wasser um Tåsinge auch nicht sooo klasse aus - Drecksdinger :r

Hier haben wir bisher noch glasklares Wasser. Ich hoffe, das sich das Wasser schnell erwärmt, dann sind die Chattonella weg. Noch was zu der DMI-Karte. Die ist ja soweit ganz gut, aber die zeigt, die Algenkonzentration *insgesamt* an. Also auch die, die jahreszeitlich ganz normal vorkommen.
Ich will das nicht beschönigen, aber vielleicht kann ich Euch ja ein bisschen Hoffnung machen #h


----------



## saza (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Tja,
dann muss ich mal sehen. Danke für die Infos.  
Braune Brühe ist und war schon immer schei ße . Dazu kann jetzt jeder denken was er will. In Heili ist die Suppe scheinbar auch schon angekommen. 
An der Segelschule an der Mole ist das Wasser auch braun.
Gruß Saza


----------



## Reverend Mefo (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Letztes WE Hubertsberg und Fehmarn Ost- / Westküste kompletter Uferkaffee! #q


----------



## osteangler (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

In WH sah es am Woe. auch ziemlich braun aus....?


----------



## egalo (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Naja das hört sich ja nicht so gut an. Ich werd aber trotzdem losfahren mal schauen vielleicht hat sich das ja in 2 Wochen schon etwas verändert. Gab letztes WE ja auch noch genug "saubere" Plätze zum fischen ( gefangen hab ich da aber auch nix  )


----------



## Zacharias Zander (30. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Letztes WE Hubertsberg und Fehmarn Ost- / Westküste kompletter Uferkaffee! #q



Hmm, Freitag wars an der Ostküste noch voll ok!!!|bigeyes


----------



## kaizr (31. März 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Ich bin am Sonntag in der Förde unterwegs gewesen. Das Wasser war glasklar.

Ich kann das mit den Algen derzeit überhaupt nicht bestätigen und ich höre das hier auch zum ersten Mal. Dann bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es wärmer wird. Wäre echt zu schade um die Fische.


----------



## laxvän (1. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Hallo, wie sieht es denn rund um Kiel aus? 
Ist das Wasser braun und damit fischen sinnlos oder geht doch noch was?


----------



## Alter Kämpfer (9. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Hallo !
Wir haben gerade eine Woche Als hinter uns ! Fast nur braune Algensuppe!  1 Biss ist die magere Ausbeute als wir einmal klareres Wasser gefunden haben. Schade....


----------



## silver68 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich fahre von Samstag bis Donnerstag nach ALS, kann mir jemand was zur aktuellen Algensituation dort sagen?

Schon mal vielen Dank und Petri an alle!

Gruß Silver68 #h


----------



## saza (14. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*



silver68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich fahre von Samstag bis Donnerstag nach ALS, kann mir jemand was zur aktuellen Algensituation dort sagen?
> 
> Schon mal vielen Dank und Petri an alle!
> ...



Also wir waren bis letzten Freitag in der Nähe von Harderslev. War nicht der Bringer. in Egernsund haben sie wohl schon wieder etwas besser gefangen. Die Lage soll sich aber wieder etwas normalisiert haben. Fahre auch morgen wieder hoch. Kommt halt immer auf die Strömung und den Wind an. Auf Fünen soll es schon wieder richtig ROCKEN.
Gruß Saza


----------



## silver68 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*



saza schrieb:


> Also wir waren bis letzten Freitag in der Nähe von Harderslev. War nicht der Bringer. in Egernsund haben sie wohl schon wieder etwas besser gefangen. Die Lage soll sich aber wieder etwas normalisiert haben. Fahre auch morgen wieder hoch. Kommt halt immer auf die Strömung und den Wind an. Auf Fünen soll es schon wieder richtig ROCKEN.
> Gruß Saza



Ah, noch ein Osnabrücker!#6
Wir sind ab Samstag Mittag da und werden uns wohl ersmal im Bereich Gammelpöl/Sonderby aufhalten! Sind aber mit Wohnmobil unterwegs! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!
Danke für die Info, Gruß Carsten


----------



## saza (14. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*



silver68 schrieb:


> Ah, noch ein Osnabrücker!#6
> Wir sind ab Samstag Mittag da und werden uns wohl ersmal im Bereich Gammelpöl/Sonderby aufhalten! Sind aber mit Wohnmobil unterwegs! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!
> Danke für die Info, Gruß Carsten



Moin Carsten,
wir sind in eher in der Genner Bucht. Halk, Bodskov und so. Wenn du etwa 10 Kids am Wasser siehst, kannste ja mal nach mir fragen Betreue eine Angelfreizeit.


----------



## silver68 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*



saza schrieb:


> Moin Carsten,
> wir sind in eher in der Genner Bucht. Halk, Bodskov und so. Wenn du etwa 10 Kids am Wasser siehst, kannste ja mal nach mir fragen Betreue eine Angelfreizeit.


Sehr lobenswert den Nachwuchs zu unterstützen!#6
Ist das auf der Insel wo ihr seid oder Festland?
Wir sind das erste Mal auf ALS, waren sonst immer auf Fehmarn oder Fühnen. Bin mal gespannt, ein Bekannter schwärmt von der Insel!
Gruß Carsten


----------



## mullet64 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Hi, 
wir sind auch auf Als; ab morgen mittag für 3 Tage.
Werden wohl mehr im Süden /Westen sein (Skovmose und Umgebung).
Die Algenkarte sieht ja schon wieder etwas freundlicher aus, so dass sich vorsichtiger Optimismus breit macht ...


----------



## saza (15. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*



silver68 schrieb:


> Sehr lobenswert den Nachwuchs zu unterstützen!#6
> Ist das auf der Insel wo ihr seid oder Festland?
> Wir sind das erste Mal auf ALS, waren sonst immer auf Fehmarn oder Fühnen. Bin mal gespannt, ein Bekannter schwärmt von der Insel!
> Gruß Carsten



Also wir sind auf dem Festland in der nähe von Harderslev. und nu gehts los.
Gruß Saza.


----------



## mullet64 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Sind zurück von Als. 
Haben dort von Fr bis Mo hauptsächlich im Süden geangelt (Kaegnes, Drejet, etc.), aber auch Abstecher an andere Stellen gemacht.
Überall klares Wasser; keine Anzeichen von irgendeiner braunen Brühe.
Der Fisch hat sich leider sehr rar gemacht. Wir hatten insgesamt nur 7 Kontakte, und die auch nur zum Kindergarten. Insgesamt wurde in dieser Zeit dort recht wenig gefangen.


----------



## xfishbonex (19. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*

Hallo 
das kann davon kommen das die algen abgestorben ist und im ufersaum jetzt liegt 
auf den steinen 
ich schätze mal das da keine nahrung in der gange ist #q
lg andre


----------



## silver68 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Chattonella Algen in der Ostsee*



saza schrieb:


> Also wir sind auf dem Festland in der nähe von Harderslev. und nu gehts los.
> Gruß Saza.



Hey Saza!
Wie ist es gelaufen bei euch?
Algen waren auf Als keine mehr, nur angespülte Reste!
Ich habe Samstag bis Montag geschneidert und dann bis Donnerstag noch 6 Mefos gefangen. Größen zwischen 40 und 54 cm! 4 Fische habe ich entnommen!
Evtl gehts diese Woche nochmal für einen Tag Richtung Kiel.
Gruß Silver68


----------

